# Choptank Pier: My first Stripe Bass along with $125 fine



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

Before this fall season, the only fishing experience that I have is lake fishing for bass, catfish, crappie, and sunfish. This year I decided to try something new and that is bay fishing for stripe bass. My first attempt was a month ago at the Matapeake Pier and I came home empty handed. I did not have even a single bite and I was using squid. Later, I somehow found this forum (Pierandsurf.com) which I became a newbie member of the forum. This is where my exciting fishing story began. 
After discovering the existence of Choptank Pier from this forum, my cousin, oldest brother, youngest brother, and I decided to try out our luck at the Choptank Pier. Our planned was going to Choptank pier on Halloween night. Because it was raining on Saturday night, we reschedule our fishing trip from Saturday night to Sunday night. Sunday night November 1, 2009, my little brother and I left Germantown and headed to Washington DC to join up with my cousin and oldest brother. We headed out of DC at 8 pm and arrived Choptank Pier around 10 pm. WOWWW at first and then PHEEWwww. Choptank Pier was the longest pier I have ever been too. The weather was quite chilly, but still we were sweating from carrying the cooler and fishing poles all the way out near the outer edge of the pier. We met a couple of nice fishermen by our fishing spot. The two men did not have any luck and they were heading out. We had a talk with them on how to fish for Stripe bass, and they briefly explained to us. They were very kind and give us 2 jig hooks and 2 fake fish( white jelly looking fish). We offer to pay for the items, but the two men assisting on giving them to us as a gift. We assume the procedure on using the fake bait was to cast out and then reel them the same way as we would catch a lake bass. We did not have any luck on the fake bait. At the same time, we had four poles for bottom fishing loaded with shrimps and peelers. Around 10:30 pm, the tide started to move out I believed. We start to catch a few nice perches. Suddenly one of our pole had a pretty big hit WHAMMM, and the tip of the pole just started to rattling. My little jump of his seat, then give the pole a BIG YANK and started reeling it in. He called out "IT'S A BIG ONE". My brother and I ran to him and watched him reeling the fish in. We all cried out loud "IT'S A BIG ONE, IT'S A BIG FISH, IT'S MUST BE A STRIPE BASS." My cousin saw us all leaning toward the pier, so he ran toward us all the way from the end of the pier. He was breathing all heavily and excited. When we pulled up the fish it turned out a 23" catfish. We were all excited for the moment and surprised that there were catfish in the bay , then we all went back to where we were fishing. My cousin went back to casting/reeling the fake bait, but he still has no luck. About 20 minutes later, my pole goes WHAMMM, WHAAMMM, so I give it a yank and reeling in the fish. Everyone rushed to me and watch what I was reeling in. I said "It might me another catfish" because we were bottom fishing with shrimp baits. When reeled the fish to the top of the water, we saw the fish was pretty white and big. So we know it was a Stripper bass this time. Guess what? I cant believe it either it was a Stripper and a keeper. We measured it and it was 24" and 3.5 lbs. Isn't that great or what. My first Stripper for keep. After that we sat and fish all the way until 2 am. Everything became very quite. My cousin and older brother the each caught a perch along the way. Here is when my Stripe Bass became interesting. A man in camouflage suite walk to the trash can then walk to us. We started talking and he asked us about the fish. We did not know anything so we were very honest with answering all of his questions. Then suddenly he asked "Do you know who really Am I ?" We answered "Not really, though we did notice on his hat say NRP" He then said to me because I caught the Stripe Bass" You have violated the law for possession a Stripe Bass while fishing between midnight to 5 am" then he took my driver's license and fishing license. At that moment, we all says "Whattzz, there is a time regulation?" The only regulation that we know was "open season" and "closed season." Our fishing spirit was from 100% down to like 30%. If we had known about the regulation then we would have left before midnight already. Oh well, now i know. In the end he let me keep the Stripe Bass along with a $125 fine. Before he left, he said "Sorry with the bad new. You can still stay and fish, but put the fish in the junk of the vehicle. Else, the next NRP can give me another fine." Just to be safe, we packed up our stuff and left the pier. We were worry that having a Stripe Bass in the junk of our car while fishing for Perches on the pier may still consider violating the law. My guess is that we own the car, so everything inside the car is our possession which mean have a Stripe Bass from midnight to 5 am inside a car is illegal. The lesson that I have learned is that once you have caught any legal limit/size of Stripe Bass. You must go home before midnight. Even if you drive 2 hrs or more to your destination point, let say arrive at 11:30 pm, catch one keeper Strip bass, you must pack up your thing and head home. Anywayyyyy, my brothers and cousin, we all had a great time at Choptank Pier. It was once of the best fishing so far for the last few years. We experienced the new type of fishing that we have never


> ```
> [HTML][PHP][/PHP][/HTML]
> ```


tried before. I plan on going back to Choptank Pier again sometime rear Thanksgiving once I am done with my school work. The next time it will either from noon to midnight or from 5 am to midnight, catches or no catches, regardless how cold it is. Sorry for the long story. This is my first thread post and I still haven't figure out how to insert the picture of the fish yet. For some reason, I dont see the attachment icon. Once I know I will post them up.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

congrats on your first keeper. I have caught a $125 fish before, after adding the trip costs together.

You are safe after midnight if the fish in in you trunk. This post reminded me of a trip to the Tank several years ago. I was fishing with FLF and at 11:50pm I was walking our 2 keepers down to the truck when Jason ran up and caught me to hand me another fish. I was almost at the end of the pier when he ran to me again with our 4th fish and limit. I'm just glad i didn't have to do the running.:--|

I only wish the Tank was still super productive.

Please try and divide you post into paragraphs when possible for easier reading.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ok, I just got done a 12 hr shift with no sleep before but could someone clarify something for me? If you fish before midnight and hook up with a keeper you can keep it. After midnight its catch and release?


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

correct....

straight from DNR

"May not possess striped bass while fishing between 12:00 midnight and 5:00 a.m."
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/recregchrt.html

This restriction does not apply to coastal waters
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/coastalbaysregulations.html


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Whattttt*

Hey, I'm new in this too....
I'm coming from fresh water to salt water this year... and I read a lot, but....
I didn't know this was a regulation... you 125 $$$ is working for Me tooo.
Thanks for this information...:fishing: 

I will go to the links in a minute to read more.....


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

just remember coastal regs are different from bay regs. Those 2 links will give you size/bag limit info only.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*to the trunk before 12 "M-night "*

I read the link... but if I catch before 12m-night and I moved to the trunk I will be " safe " ?...

... Now I was fishing at Point lookout ( MD ) by the " rocks " you park you car and fish at the same spot " car next to you " and this 3-DNR's dudes came with a ruler and flashlight and ask for licenses and any catch....I have None but they ask if I have a cooler in my car ( they check the cooler in my car too )
My question ?.... If this is after 12 M-night...I will get it, ($$$) if I have any cath from early ?.....

:fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## PhilWaters (Oct 27, 2009)

Axon said:


> correct....
> 
> straight from DNR
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.

I fish a lot at PLO - river side but never after midnight. That regulation link doesn't have a time limitation on the Potomac River. Is that consider the Potomac or Chesapeake?


----------



## 7days2go (Oct 13, 2009)

*Why?*



Axon said:


> correct....
> 
> straight from DNR
> 
> ...


Anyone know what the reasoning is behind this regulation?


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

How Stupid. That Reg is lousy.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Fins&butt4me said:


> How Stupid. That Reg is lousy.


u r rt it is stupid, but the rule is legit. in this country especially in md , when it comes down to stripers you best know the rules & regs or it will cause you dearly.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

*Regulation logic*



7days2go said:


> Anyone know what the reasoning is behind this regulation?


I have read that marine biologists have researched and found that between 12 and 5 am or a certain perameter of that time frame is when striped bass feed the most making them more vulnerable to being caught. Hence, the regulation. Quite a few times me and crappietracker were at PLO and witnessed late late night feeding frenzies. One nite in particular, We saw a group of guys around 3 or 4 catching strippers one after another. He couldn't call DNR fast enough. Unfortunately, they got away with about 5 strippers a piece. These are the people, unfortunately again, that the law makers and DNR big wigs use as examples to represent the total fishing population when they discuss regulation.


----------



## 7days2go (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I plan to go tomorrow and leave before midnight of course...


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Good report! Sucks about the possession ticket. But truthfully, I had no idea about the law until someone hear brought it to my attention. You couldn't tell from all the people that were out @ KN past midnight fishing for Rockfish! But at least he let you keep it...make sure you savor EVERY bite! LOL

MYT


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> Good report! Sucks about the possession ticket. But truthfully, I had no idea about the law until someone hear brought it to my attention. You couldn't tell from all the people that were out @ KN past midnight fishing for Rockfish! But at least he let you keep it...make sure you savor EVERY bite! LOL
> 
> MYT


lol, Sure, I really sure did. It tastes very good in my Hot Sweet and Sour Soup.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Yea, I've often wondered if I catch a striped bass before 12 and take it to the ice chest in my car can I keep fishing after 12 without problems.

Congrats on the fish. Sorry about the expensive lesson in rockfish rules.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Axon said:


> correct....
> 
> straight from DNR
> 
> ...


Ok, kinda wierd but ok. I thought that, that's what he meant. Thanks again.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

Luckily he let you keep it, he didnt want to go home and clean it himself at that time of nite is only reason, most of the time dnr takes your fish and you still get the ticket. 

Also make sure you measure your fish twice as to make sure it is legal.

I had caught a 14 1/2" Tog earlier this spring and I caught it at about 7 or so in the morning, DNR came down to the bulkhead about 7 that night and asked everyone if they had any fish in the cooler, I was sure I was safe as I measured the fish twice to make sure it was legal, now this fish was on ice for at least 12 hours, he breaks out his ruler and measures the fish, slamming the lips of the fish up against his bent ruler and pushing as hard as he can on the fish holding it really tight up against the bent part of the ruler and tells me you know this fish is 13 15/16", I said BS me and my nephew here measured that fish twice and it was 14 1/2" and we caught that fish at least 12 hours ago, he said I dont care when you caught it or if it was on ice or not and gave me a $100 fine and took my tog. 

Now when I go tog fishing my legal size limit to keep them is 15" just like they do on headboats as they know that these fish shrink when on ice for 12 hours or so.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

WDinarte said:


> I read the link... but if I catch before 12m-night and I moved to the trunk I will be " safe " ?...
> 
> ... Now I was fishing at Point lookout ( MD ) by the " rocks " you park you car and fish at the same spot " car next to you " and this 3-DNR's dudes came with a ruler and flashlight and ask for licenses and any catch....I have None but they ask if I have a cooler in my car ( they check the cooler in my car too )
> My question ?.... If this is after 12 M-night...I will get it, ($$$) if I have any cath from early ?.....
> ...


Anyone have an answer to this?


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

Dont take a chance is my answer, a fish isnt worth a fine or if in your car they can take your car if they really want to.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

yep


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Wow ok,*

I take it... law is law... rule is rule,
But for now if the paper said 14 1/2 I go 15 or more.
they don't play... I play safe :fishing::fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ya know it's kinda wierd for me. Up here in yankee land we don't have ANY rules like that, BUT then again we don't have the piers like you guys do. We have one pier in my area but no regluations like that.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*The reason is...*



7days2go said:


> Anyone know what the reasoning is behind this regulation?


...so you can't catch 4 fish and say that 2 were from yesterday (before midnight), and 2 were from today (after midnight).


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

chesapeake_kid said:


> I have read that marine biologists have researched and found that between 12 and 5 am or a certain perameter of that time frame is when striped bass feed the most making them more vulnerable to being caught. Hence, the regulation.


Stripers aren't the only ones that feed best at night...that's why after the spawn and carp assume a Summer Pattern I do most of my fishing at night...dusk til dawn (or a bit after) when fish come shallow. Same with cats too.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

7days2go said:


> Anyone know what the reasoning is behind this regulation?


It was originally put in place back when the stripers were on the verge of being wiped out. It has less to do with the prime hours of feeding than it does with trying to prevent poachers who keep more than their limit.

Let's say you pull out two fish at 10 p.m., then keep fishing. Midnight passes and at 2 a.m. you catch a third legal fish and keep it, since it's technically a new day. You're within the law, but what's to stop some idiot from catching all three in one day and claiming he caught them on two different days?

No other state that I know of has this this law (for stripers or any other fish) and I'm not a fan, but so long as it's the law it needs to be followed.

There is a logical solution--enforce the bag limit regardless of whenever you caught the fish. If you have your two, that's it whether you keep fishing or not.


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

chesapeakecarper said:


> Stripers aren't the only ones that feed best at night...that's why after the spawn and carp assume a Summer Pattern I do most of my fishing at night...dusk til dawn (or a bit after) when fish come shallow. Same with cats too.


I agree. I recalled reading an article about striper feeding habits in particular and the studies effect on regulations. I can't account for it's accuracy but I believe it came from magazine with a good reputation.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats on your catch. Too bad you broke the law.
I'll get beat up for saying this, but I have no sympathy for anyone who breaks the law, knowingly or unknowingly when it comes to this fishery. As with all regulations...read'em, learn'em, know'em, live by'em.

sand flea called it...it has nothing to do with prime feeding times and more to do with lessening the poaching.


DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

scavengerj said:


> sand flea called it...it has nothing to do with prime feeding times and more to do with lessening the poaching.


Yea, a LOT of no good happens under the cover of darkness and this makes sense...same with illegal night oystering in the Sanctuaries here on the Chester River thats in the news now and then.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

scavengerj said:


> congrats on your catch. Too bad you broke the law.
> I'll get beat up for saying this, but i have no sympathy for anyone who breaks the law, knowingly or unknowingly when it comes to this fishery. As with all regulations...read'em, learn'em, know'em, live by'em.
> 
> Sand flea called it...it has nothing to do with prime feeding times and more to do with lessening the poaching.
> ...


bravo bravo!!!!!


----------



## Ninethourpm (Oct 4, 2009)

sand flea said:


> Let's say you pull out two fish at 10 p.m., then keep fishing. Midnight passes and at 2 a.m. you catch a third legal fish and keep it, since it's technically a new day. You're within the law, but what's to stop some idiot from catching all three in one day and claiming he caught them on two different days?


Whats to stop some idiot from catching 2 taking them home and coming back?
Hell I've seen guys catching YOTY striped bass and tossing them in the grass or in the trashcans.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Ninethourpm said:


> Whats to stop some idiot from catching 2 taking them home and coming back?.


Nothing, including the existing law that punishes law-abiding anglers.


----------

